# Introducing Maggie



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

We welcomed Maggie home a week and a half ago at 10 weeks old and she has been doing great! My daughter is out of school for the summer now and is being such a responsible helper. They absolutely love each other - it's so wonderful to see them interact. Here's a few pictures. It's hard to get good ones since she's so dark, but these came out pretty well  She is such a sweetie - we're really enjoying every minute of her.

-Beth


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, my! I don't know which is cuter - Maggie or your daughter!! It sure looks like she's enjoying her new puppy. I think you got great pics. The black ones are always very hard to photograph. She looks so shiny! Welcome. :welcome:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable! They will have a great time getting to know each other this summer!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Welcome Beth to you and Maggie. She is a real cutie. Is she one of the Starborn puppies? Enjoy her and have fun.

Your daughter is a cutie too and will certainly enjoy her new friend this summer. It's wonderful that she's helping out with the puppy. They will share a great bond.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Two adorable girls!! Welcome


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a couple of cuties!!! Welcome and enjoy the summer with your new baby. I'm sure your daughter and Maggie will become the best of friends!!!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> :welcome: Welcome Beth to you and Maggie. She is a real cutie. Is she one of the Starborn puppies? Enjoy her and have fun.
> 
> Your daughter is a cutie too and will certainly enjoy her new friend this summer. It's wonderful that she's helping out with the puppy. They will share a great bond.


Hi sandypaws - yes she's one of the Starborn puppies. Her full name is most likely going to be Starborn's Princess Margaret Rose


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Maggie & your daughter are beautiful! Hope your family is having a fun time!
_Welcome_ :clap2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome, your girls are gorgeous.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations!arty: Hope she will settle in right away!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

We almost used "Rose" as the middle name for our Starborn pup from that litter.  I love that name. We went with Zelda Violet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thebean28 said:


> Hi sandypaws - yes she's one of the Starborn puppies. Her full name is most likely going to be Starborn's Princess Margaret Rose


Welcome to the forum and welcome to the extended Starborn family!!! Who are her parents? (Kodi is Posh/Razzle)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RoutineAvocado said:


> We almost used "Rose" as the middle name for our Starborn pup from that litter.  I love that name. We went with Zelda Violet.


Didn't realize you were another Starborn family member! Welcome to you too!!! We need PICTURES!!!hoto::ranger:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome! Both of your girls are adorable.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome  Her parents are Nike and Brio. I have a picture of her with Nike and Blanchi (her grandmom). It was neat to be able to meet several generations and each one had a wonderful temperament.


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Cute and adorable pair


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Your girls are too cute! Hello from her full litter sister out here in seattle - Lizzie. I'd attach a picture but in the ones I take inside she's just a black blob and whe she's outside she's just a blur running around like a crazy puppy.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cuties!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

showelott said:


> Your girls are too cute! Hello from her full litter sister out here in seattle - Lizzie. I'd attach a picture but in the ones I take inside she's just a black blob and whe she's outside she's just a blur running around like a crazy puppy.


Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures. So the girls from that litter are now Lizzie, Zelda Violet and Maggie Rose  I recently found out that Zelda lives less than an hour from us, so we hope to have a playdate with her over the summer. I hear you on the picture taking. Our best ones have been outside in full sun or she's a blob also...lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thebean28 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome  Her parents are Nike and Brio. I have a picture of her with Nike and Blanchi (her grandmom). It was neat to be able to meet several generations and each one had a wonderful temperament.


Oh, that's my dream combo for a future puppy. Even my DH, (the self-proffessed "dog hater" couldn't resist Nike's charm!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

showelott said:


> Your girls are too cute! Hello from her full litter sister out here in seattle - Lizzie. I'd attach a picture but in the ones I take inside she's just a black blob and whe she's outside she's just a blur running around like a crazy puppy.


Well, I don't think that will be a lsting problem with those girls... Aren't they going to silver?


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> Well, I don't think that will be a lsting problem with those girls... Aren't they going to silver?


I think our Maggie and Lizzie will probably stay on the darker side - a blue/black, like Nike? The other 3 from the litter were silvering like their dad Brio.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

:welcome: such cuties, both Maggie and your daughter. And your daughter looks so happy
:clap2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thebean28 said:


> I think our Maggie and Lizzie will probably stay on the darker side - a blue/black, like Nike? The other 3 from the litter were silvering like their dad Brio.


Nike is silver too, though... just darker than Brio. I DO love Nike's color now, though, if she stays that dark! (Havs can continue to change throughout their lives!)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Brio's already a dad!!? man these havs grow up fast!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome Beth - Your adorable puppy looks a lot like my Emmie. She's also hard to photograph with her black face and dark brown eyes. You and your daughter are going to have so much fun with Miss Maggie. Good luck.  

- Jeanne


----------

